# Tank mates for Raphael catfish



## dree (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm shifting focus away from angry South American cichlids and looking for some interesting but peaceful Amazonian species that can share my 29g with my Platydoras armatulus. I'm looking to have a focus species, maybe a small cichlid or maybe tetras...
Any suggestions?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Try some corydoras or ask Charles for some smaller south american fish. No small tetras though. My former stripes raphael will eat small tetra before.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i never see my raphael, maybe the odd time when my night light is on.


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 tanks with Raphels and when they are small they are peaceful but as they get a little bigger I find the start to nip fins of fish 2/3rds their size so rule of thumb make sure they will be the smallest fish of your fish.

75g
2 Striped
3 Chocolates 
6 Flagtailed Portholes
6 Siamese Algee Eaters
1 Baby Marble Sailfin
110g 
1 Irwin 
5 Chocolates
2 Striped
6 Flagtailed Portholes
10 False Jaguars Cat
2 Jaguars Cat
1 Large Marble male Sailfin


----------

